# SQL - Dymanisches Datum und Uhrzeit



## cyborg-pc (4. Juli 2006)

wie bekomme ich es hin, dass mir eine SQL Anweisung einen Wert für "Gestern 6:00 Uhr" zurückgibt.

Ich könnte es zwar mit dem Befehl

SELECT DATEADD (hour, -18, convert (datetime, convert(char(11), current_timestamp)))

zurückgeben lassen, jedoch wird dabei nicht die Sommerzeit berücksichtigt.

Der Befehl

SELECT CONVERT (datetime, CONVERT(varchar(10), GetDate()-1, 104))

liefert mir gestern 0 Uhr zurück, jedoch immer noch nicht das, was ich will.

Ein weiterer Befehl müsste mir "heute 6:00 Uhr" zurückgeben, jedoch dürfte das kein großer Unterschied sein.

Ich brauche das für eine Abfrage, die mir alle Datensätze liefert, die von gestern 6:00 Uhr bis heute 6:00 Uhr angelegt wurden.

Danke für die Hilfe,
Viktor


----------



## Movera (4. Juli 2006)

Wäre nett wenn Du uns noch sagen würdest, mit welcher Datenbank Du arbeitest.


----------



## Norbert Eder (4. Juli 2006)

Wird sich vermutlich um einen Microsoft SQL Server handeln.


----------



## cyborg-pc (5. Juli 2006)

Richtig, es ist ein MS SQL Server 2000.

Ich konnte das Problem jedoch schon lösen (hab aber Hilfe bekommen...)

Gestern 6 Uhr:
SELECT CAST(CONVERT(varchar, GETDATE()-1, 101) + ' 06:00' AS datetime)

Heute 6 Uhr:
SELECT CAST(CONVERT(varchar, GETDATE(), 101) + ' 06:00' AS datetime)


----------

